# Should I plow using a LincolnMKX? with pic...help?



## LincolnMKX (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone know how much stress I'll put on the auto transmission and drivetrain? I always had problems finding someone to plow my drive the same day it snows her in Ohio...so I modified a tractor plow to my 93 Grand Cherokee 6 cylinder. (see pic)...worked great, no problems for the 10 times per year I used it. Years later used on a Chevy Colorado 5 cyl without the winch...again no problems. Last week, Lady hit and demolished my Colorado, so I always wanted a MKX and got a good deal on a 7yr old one.

Plow is light (about 75lbs) about 2x6 feet, lays on ground now without winch and only attached when plowing (I made a quick disconnect). Is my estimate of 2x6 feet of snow weighing 2160lbs correct? I've always been paranoid of breaking something while plowing so I'm very careful and slow. Stats show all 3 tow rate about 2000lbs. MKX has much higher HP and torque which makes me believe I'll be OK, but I know up to about 1996, that the drivetrain of the Jeep was engineered and built like a tank.

I've seen Rear hitch plowing in reverse which I'm still considering however....Is the reverse gear just as sturdy as drive gears? Rear hitch plowing seems to be selling well and I've seen some small cars plowing snow this way.

I see coventional plow drivers laughing at me, but it works and I'm nice and comfy inside, so I don't mind.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Snow weight is a function of the water content in it. The more water the greater the density and this weight of the snow. So, yeah 2160lbs could be correct for one storm and totally wrong for another.

As for MKX it is a luxury SUV and really I am not sure of its capability.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If only doing your driveway you should be fine. Take it easy, try to plow with the storm. You didn't say if plow angles or not but windrowing will put less stress on the truck. If worried about tranny add a cooler to it. Most reverse gears require use of a band to engage and often have a lower numeric ratio compared to first. IE my 4r100 is 2.71 for first and reverse is 2.18


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

To be honest I think the garden tractor might be better to go back to. At least you won’t be too upset if things break on you. It might not be as warm and comfortable but it will be cheaper to repair and less heart breaking when and if it fails.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

More importantly, let’s discuss that Chrysler in the garage.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> More importantly, let's discuss that Chrysler in the garage.


Yeah, what he said!

NYH1.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

What is so special about the Chrysler?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Third on the Chrysler. Pics? Info?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> What is so special about the Chrysler?


What's not special about it? It's an old school early 70's car and a Mopar at that. Lots can be done with it.

NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If it's got a Hemi or a wedge lots of possibility's.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> What's not special about it? It's an old school early 70's car and a Mopar at that. Lots can be done with it.
> 
> NYH1.


I have to be honest-cars do nothing for me. Now, a nice old Mack B81 tandem with a quad box and 676 Maxidyne engine would impress me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LincolnMKX said:


> Anyone know how much stress I'll put on the auto transmission and drivetrain? I always had problems finding someone to plow my drive the same day it snows her in Ohio...so I modified a tractor plow to my 93 Grand Cherokee 6 cylinder. (see pic)...worked great, no problems for the 10 times per year I used it. Years later used on a Chevy Colorado 5 cyl without the winch...again no problems. Last week, Lady hit and demolished my Colorado, so I always wanted a MKX and got a good deal on a 7yr old one.
> 
> Plow is light (about 75lbs) about 2x6 feet, lays on ground now without winch and only attached when plowing (I made a quick disconnect). Is my estimate of 2x6 feet of snow weighing 2160lbs correct? I've always been paranoid of breaking something while plowing so I'm very careful and slow. Stats show all 3 tow rate about 2000lbs. MKX has much higher HP and torque which makes me believe I'll be OK, but I know up to about 1996, that the drivetrain of the Jeep was engineered and built like a tank.
> 
> ...


If You baby that Lincoln and plow your drive and I mean your drive only I think you will be okay, No ramming piles plow with the storm. Good Luck


----------



## LincolnMKX (Jan 12, 2018)

Lots of thanks for the info. I'll try it and see. If I feel the drivetrain is overworked, I'll have to go back to doing it by hand. I pitch the plow left or right most of the time. Last year, the weather was so mild I didn't have to plow at all. We don't get as much snow west of Cleveland as people think. Those measurements on the weather channel are always way east of Cleveland. They get about 2-3 times more snow than we do.

The car is a 300 Hurst with a TNT440. About 10 yrs ago, I found out I'm not a Corvette guy so I bought the only 300 Hurst I could afford which was a basket case. (see pics) Although it looks great now, my amateur restoration is still ongoing, most work done by me. I don't think it'll win any awards but I hope to have it for the rest of my life. Its cool and weird and the same time...like me.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> What is so special about the Chrysler?


What's so special about it, is that there's 3 more people interested in it than are interested in what you have to say. Refer to DeVries post to verify that.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I knew it was a 300. And being a Hurst is just that much more awesome!! Basket case or not, that is a cool and rare piece of history man.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LincolnMKX said:


> Lots of thanks for the info. I'll try it and see. If I feel the drivetrain is overworked, I'll have to go back to doing it by hand. I pitch the plow left or right most of the time. Last year, the weather was so mild I didn't have to plow at all. We don't get as much snow west of Cleveland as people think. Those measurements on the weather channel are always way east of Cleveland. They get about 2-3 times more snow than we do.
> 
> The car is a 300 Hurst with a TNT440. About 10 yrs ago, I found out I'm not a Corvette guy so I bought the only 300 Hurst I could afford which was a basket case. (see pics) Although it looks great now, my amateur restoration is still ongoing, most work done by me. I don't think it'll win any awards but I hope to have it for the rest of my life. Its cool and weird and the same time...like me.
> 
> ...


Cool car,


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Sawboy said:


> More importantly, let's discuss that Chrysler in the garage.


at first I was going to say a 67 charger...but I am wrong.

You look handy...why not buy a older truck with a plow and make it work...neighbors, you, and whoever you like.


----------

